# USSCA Race #4 @ Ted's Raceway April 26, '14



## teddybearracer34 (Dec 30, 2013)

Race #4 of the USSCA Scale Racing Series will be on Saturday, April 26, '14 at Ted's Raceway located in Bloomington, IL. 

Will be racing the following on the Hillclimb: 

4" NASCAR, 4.5" NASCAR, Dirt Late Model, GT-1, GTP, & Open 12

For rules on these classes, go to www.ussca.us


----------

